# New Braunfels Offset with Stainless Doors



## tsoftwerks (May 7, 2021)

I have a New Braunfels with stainless steel doors, can't find another one like it by google search.  Would it be worth it to strip doors and sell to someone doing a rebuild.... I know stainless is not cheap.


----------



## Colin1230 (May 7, 2021)

First off, welcome to the forum. Not familiar with that brand but I'm sure others are. Is it possible to get some pics?


----------



## 912smoker (May 7, 2021)

Welcome to SMF from SE Ga . Are you not using the smoker ? Don't need the doors ?


----------



## tsoftwerks (May 10, 2021)

I don't need the smoker, but the folks around here nickel and dime on the local classified site, so someone will offer me $50 for the whole smoker.  The stainless doors are probably worth 100 themselves?  dunno.  Got this smoker from my father in law when he moved, and haven't used it, thought perhaps the doors would be easy to ship anywhere in US.  Just putting feelers out... my assumptions could be all wrong.


----------



## JWFokker (May 16, 2021)

Can't tell from the photo if that's a Hondo or a Black Diamond, but they're very similar regardless (possibly the same). I would list the doors on ebay or sell them here. Unfortunately those smokers were pretty inexpensive so I doubt you'd get much more for the whole cooker than you would selling just the doors. I think $100 for the doors is fair. They're a nice accessory.


----------



## JWFokker (May 16, 2021)

Colin1230 said:


> First off, welcome to the forum. Not familiar with that brand but I'm sure others are. Is it possible to get some pics?



New Braunfels became Oklahoma Joe. Many of the designs were reused, but no longer sold under the original brand.


----------

